# Cheap Prohormones Site



## Middlefinger (Dec 17, 2003)

I was searching round the net the other night and came across this site.

www.Discount-Supplements.co.uk

The prices on here are way cheaper than any other site.

I've been incontact with the guy who runs the site (Stuart) and he sounds pretty genuine. Has anyone else heard of this site or ordered anything from here. Im going to make a small order at first to test the quality.

Hope im not going against board rules by mentioning this site, its just it could save people alot of hard earned cash.

Im thinking of getting Ergopharm 1-AD and running it for 6wk at 300mg and then running 4-AD as well at 900mg wks 1 to 4. This is a stack they sell on the site, just wondered how this sounds to people who have actually used these products. Im also on a high protein, low fat diet.

I'll let you know how the order goes.

Middle


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Posting of links if fine ..

However, after looking at that site I would be *extremely* cautious. Many things just don't add up, eg Biotest MAG10 in liquid form hasn't been available for a long time, anybody that did have old stock of it would have shifted it long ago.

If something seems to good to be true ...

L


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

I've never used pro hormones - would be interested to hear what everone thinks of them....

all I have heard form other people is - same as roids but with less results and more sides...


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Hard to believe that someone can sell liquid mag 10 at that price. The only way that could be explained is old stock - which as Lorian said, it must be since none has been manufactured for some time.

We dont even buy prohormones in at that price. If it is a legit site I'd be tempted to get some 1ad from them myself as we pay a lot for it. The rest of the products are standard prices though. Very odd.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

hmmmm, as bob says, some of those prices are less than the distributors prices!

Id be very cautious. As the lads have said, likely to be out of date...


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I agree,

They are very very low prices for Pro Hormones.

If you want to try it mate, i would make your 1st order a VERY small one.

Just be careful!

Paul


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i bought bulk CEE from them and just recently Udo's choice oil blend, free shipping and usually comes on day 2/3.

btw CEE tastes like **** but is a very gd supp.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Middlefinger said:


> I was searching round the net the other night and came across this site.
> 
> www.Discount-Supplements.co.uk
> 
> ...


I bought both 1-ad and 4-ad transdermal off there, it is a genuine site, however save your money for when your able to buy the real deal mate..Pro-hormones are a bit of a waste of money IMO.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think the Pro-hormone prices are that cheap really, with the ban US sites were practically giving them away, one of my friends got 360 underground labs M1T for the equivilent of £10!


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

That sites absolutely fine, iv ordered loads of M1T and MD from there. Its completely legit and thier customer service is great.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I've used discount-supplements recently too for a bunch of stuff. Arrived quickly and was totally fine.


----------



## Sportsup (Mar 16, 2004)

Lorian said:


> Posting of links if fine ..
> 
> If something seems to good to be true ...
> 
> L


Understand your concerns but I have heard nothing but good things about them.

Sportsup

http://www.sports-supplements.co.uk

Now with Supplement Retailer Ratings!


----------



## Bazzamax (Jun 9, 2004)

I've used this site a few times for protein(ON) and got a really good price and service and the sell by date was fine.

As for Pro-hormones I wouldn't bother with them, I've never heard of anyone having amazing gains due to them.


----------

